# Whos your bestfriend on TBT?



## BubbleRadius (Mar 17, 2014)

If you had to pick a best friend on TBT, who would it be and why?


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

I wish I had best friends.. I guess i'll go away now.. *sigh*


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> I wish I had best friends.. I guess i'll go away now.. *sigh*



this, lol
Well I made some friends now so I would say Andel ^~^ and Myuz, but hasn't been active for a while ~~


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have one :/


----------



## Javocado (Mar 17, 2014)

Mystia but she doesn't know it


----------



## cIementine (Mar 17, 2014)

Probably bluebird cause she's really the only person here I talk to regularly and she is the sweetest person there is!
I honestly hate picking favourites cause there's so many nice people :3


----------



## oath2order (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have a single best friend. I'm just mostly friends with people on IRC.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 17, 2014)

Actually, I think oath is my best buddy. 
He won't let me sit with him but that's okay because he's nice really.
>:]


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2014)

Fawful of course~ <3

EDIT: And many others, since like everyone is my best friend, but Fawful's my gal~


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

WELL IT LOOKS LIKE I DON'T HAVE FRIENDS. *SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHHHHHHH*
Someone notice me..


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> WELL IT LOOKS LIKE I DON'T HAVE FRIENDS. *SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHHHHHHH*
> Someone notice me..



I'll be your friend


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Karen said:


> I'll be your friend



Hooray! Friends 5ever.


----------



## Mystia (Mar 17, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Mystia but she doesn't know it



I'm filled with butterflies = 3 =


----------



## Horus (Mar 17, 2014)

All my TBT friends are douchebags


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Horus said:


> All my TBT friends are douchebags



Why'd you kill Bambi, jerk.


----------



## sej (Mar 17, 2014)

Ami chan! And MayorAvalon, but I don't think MayorAvalon likes me D:


----------



## cIementine (Mar 17, 2014)

Horus said:


> All my TBT friends are douchebags



I just sent that to my Mum because she loves Bambi but is scared to death of killerwhales. Ty, Horus <3


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have a best friend on here. Like in real like I'm a loner.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2014)

Probably Lauren. She's a pretty cool girl and we're both British so we can share our crumpets with each other.


----------



## Ami-chan (Mar 17, 2014)

i like to think of some people as best friends but I dont think i am for them :<


----------



## Cariad (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have a best friend, but I'd like to be friends with jake.


----------



## Ami-chan (Mar 17, 2014)

Sej said:


> Ami chan! And MayorAvalon, but I don't think MayorAvalon likes me D:



waaaaagh!! ami-chan as is me ami-chan?! D:


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 17, 2014)

i dont know. o.e but i dont think anyone likes me that much. >n<


----------



## gingerbread (Mar 17, 2014)

eep, I have so many, I guess Avalon, Hyogo, JeanGiraffe, Cou and Flop ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ 

also srry if i didn't list you o gosh


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking at this thread makes me flip the.
The table  (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Andelsky (Mar 17, 2014)

Karen said:


> this, lol
> Well I made some friends now so I would say Andel ^~^ and Myuz, but hasn't been active for a while ~~



;///; <333 You're my best friend too.  -hugs onto- :3


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

I dont have one ;_; I wish I had one. (I probably have one I just cant remember o.e)

- - - Post Merge - - -



kittehcat said:


> i dont know. o.e but i dont think anyone likes me that much. >n<



OI! your my twin remember! And I like you ;_;


----------



## seanrc (Mar 17, 2014)

Forever alone.
*goes back into cave*


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> I dont have one ;_; I wish I had one. (I probably have one I just cant remember o.e)



Pfft. Who needs to remeber friends anyway?! Like lol...


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Pfft. Who needs to remeber friends anyway?! Like lol...



Pfft not me 
LAUF


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

yeah xox who needs friends
me D;


----------



## Sloom (Mar 17, 2014)

Probably Sej xD, but I think she already likes Lynn105...

*Sigh, sits on a cliff and looks down...* "What's life without friends?"


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 17, 2014)

Obviously Minties.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

This thread is for the loners. Go away people with multiple friends =3=


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 17, 2014)

Loners unite!


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Loners unite!



HIGH FIVE!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 17, 2014)

Minties.


----------



## matt (Mar 17, 2014)

Jasonburrows because he understands me and is a great friend


----------



## Andelsky (Mar 17, 2014)

Awww. I'll love all you guys <3 -hugs everyone- But Karen is my top girl. /creeper smile/


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

go away guys
plz your making me upset
i have no friends


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh look. People with friends..


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

Pft everyone has a bestfriend and im just here sat like a potato ._.


----------



## Mao (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have a best best friend but Rosie and Kerry ^_^


----------



## matt (Mar 17, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Pft everyone has a bestfriend and im just here sat like a potato ._.



Your on my acnl best friend list


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 17, 2014)

FRIENDS LIST BUT IDK IF ARE

Like idk people who are really close I can't have only one 

Cou, Dr J, Flyffel, Freyja, Janedoe, Jackietea, Kuma,kylekol, lady viva,  jawile, little beary, lunatic, Makkine, mr animorie, mrreow, puffifish, river, saramew, superpenguin,  Sorrynotsorry, thecreeperhugz, typhoonmoore, are we best friends or just friends  ashtot?? oath?? Jer??

like idk sorry if you're not in there :[


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> FRIENDS LIST BUT IDK IF ARE
> 
> Like idk people who are really close I can't have only one
> 
> ...



Give me a hug.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

matt said:


> Your on my acnl best friend list



Oh ya! Hii


----------



## matt (Mar 17, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Oh ya! Hii



Hiii  how are you?


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

matt said:


> Hiii  how are you?



Am goood ^^


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Give me a hug.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

lynn105 said:


>



I felt something.. 
I now feel happy <3


----------



## matt (Mar 17, 2014)

Thats good 
This ones for you Emily 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bummer it doesn't move


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

matt said:


> Thats good
> This ones for you Emily View attachment 33602
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

This ones for all those loners on here and you matt





Everyone else: 
WHY CANT WE BE FRIEEENDDSS?!!!!
love meplz


----------



## matt (Mar 17, 2014)

You can make your own message box by going to notepad.exe and pasting this x=msgbox(box text,64,box title)
Save as all files .CBS
Can make them funny


----------



## Cariad (Mar 17, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> This ones for all those loners on here and you matt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww. Thanks. You've also got something else to say I see...


----------



## Ami-chan (Mar 17, 2014)

kittehcat said:


> i dont know. o.e but i dont think anyone likes me that much. >n<



i like you owo;


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> Aww. Thanks. You've also got something else to say I see...



O realeh? and whats that?
Coz i seriously dont know o.o


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

Everyone who had helped me and that I chat with <3 Shout out to all of you!


----------



## cIementine (Mar 17, 2014)

Bluebird said:


> eep, I have so many, I guess Avalon, Hyogo, JeanGiraffe, Cou and Flop ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ
> 
> also srry if i didn't list you o gosh



*Best buddies*

Anyway, I saw Sej's post and I'm like OMG SEJ YOU'RE AMAZING OFC I LIKE YOU <3 Sej, you're amazing. Sorry we don't talk much but if there's anyone on the forum I'd like to talk to it's you :3

Some more people here that have made my TBTing worthwhile are Julia, Umeko, Mella, Flop, Cou, and Sayoko. I'm a shy person and although we don't talk much, or at all, I really appreciate you guys and you make me smile when I see your posts c:


----------



## sej (Mar 17, 2014)

Ami-chan said:


> waaaaagh!! ami-chan as is me ami-chan?! D:




Yes you hun!


----------



## akirb (Mar 17, 2014)

kittehcat said:


> i dont know. o.e but i dont think anyone likes me that much. >n<



I think we've become friends because of zucker ^.^


----------



## Lauren (Mar 17, 2014)

Jas0n said:


> Probably Lauren. She's a pretty cool girl and we're both British so we can share our crumpets with each other.



Jason, you adorable monkey!

I'd have to agree, Jas0n and Pallycake 

Don't get me wrong I have close friends such as iloveyou, mino, robrob, Olive, minties, rosie and if ive forgotten anyone sorry but yeah you get it.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

Fabrobri! My ninja <3


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Fabrobri! My ninja <3



You're cheating on me.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> You're cheating on me.



He touches me the right way. Don't be jelly, bruv.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm a ninja. A ginger ninja


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

amg avalon i am blushing, thank you so much <3 i thought i had no friends but it's clear i have some special friends

umeko is awesome, avalon too, sej, ac noodle, gingersnap35 ^^ i cant name much more but everyone on here is awesome so here is a message :






bcuz your worth it x


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> I'm a ninja. A ginger ninja



My beard is somewhat ginger.

Can we be friends? Pls.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> He touches me the right way. Don't be jelly, bruv.



Oh nao


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


>




bffs forever yo x




OMG THAT GIF IS HUGE


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


>



I tried looking on tumblr to find something to reply to that. I can't..


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


>


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

sayoko said:


> bffs forever yo x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yh that is huge o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 33628



My precious...


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Yh that is huge o.o



yeah but darn google images wont load up images so i get this huge line of text each time which says data at the start and omg


----------



## Cariad (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Yh that is huge o.o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ok, so I couldn't find anything.. so here's a pretty flower to represent our friendship


----------



## Solar (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have one, but I need one so I can spoil them.


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

picking the petals out of our friendship xox


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> View attachment 33629


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

hi dude im good
im just picking the petals out our friendship notice me


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

sayoko said:


> hi dude
> im just picking the petals out our friendship notice me



Oh sorry. Do you need another flower? <3


----------



## Solar (Mar 17, 2014)

what even


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Oh sorry. Do you need another flower? <3



no, our friendship is too leek

sorry not sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG I PUT LEEK


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Ok, so I couldn't find anything.. so here's a pretty flower to represent our friendship
> View attachment 33630



Its beautiful ;_;


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 17, 2014)

Ohmyerica. We chat sometimes lol.


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

no sorry
you mean im beautiful


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

sayoko said:


> no sorry
> you mean im beautiful



Sayoko stahp making me feel alone T-T


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Sayoko stahp making me feel alone T-T







no you are a-loner dude


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 17, 2014)

Ri! You're fabulous  but yeah BubbleRadius is probably my only TBT best friend. I've tried with other but I guess I'm unwanted to lots of people

Exaggeration xP


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

OMG YUI!
you are worth it and amazing xx




like me xx


----------



## Prisma (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have any best friends


----------



## Lauren (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

The love is like a bubble in here </3


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

sorry but the love eyes are all on me


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Ri! You're fabulous  but yeah BubbleRadius is probably my only TBT best friend. I've tried with other but I guess I'm unwanted to lots of people
> 
> Exaggeration xP



I love you coz you game me a rose ;_;
Ty bestie!


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 17, 2014)

sayoko said:


> OMG YUI!
> you are worth it and amazing xx
> 
> 
> ...



Aww shawks x3


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

sayoko said:


> no you are a-loner dude




Oh..


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> View attachment 33632
> Oh..







dont cry
you'll get uglier xx
haha this is hilarious, love this picture lol


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> View attachment 33629


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

sayoko said:


> dont cry
> you'll get uglier xx
> haha this is hilarious, love this picture lol


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> View attachment 33634







stop crying
now


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

sayoko said:


> stop crying
> now


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> View attachment 33635








yes cover your face with that ugliness
it was already there but yeah


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> View attachment 33635


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

sayoko said:


> yes cover your face with that ugliness
> it was already there but yeah



Why are you so mean to me Sayoko T-T


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

idk what's happening o.o


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

bcuz im worth it


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 33637




Dun tell me wut do.


----------



## Cory (Mar 17, 2014)

Mostly everyone in IRC.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Probably Purpl, FoxWolf, and Flop. That's as far as I can remember.


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 17, 2014)

I claim KarlaGB.

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

look at me

im beautiful x


----------



## Pathetic (Mar 17, 2014)

[17:01] <Makkine> my best friend is myself


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

What the hell happened to this thread?


----------



## Trundle (Mar 17, 2014)

can you dumb weeaboos stop spamming in this thread? this isn't some gay basement thread, it's in Brewster's and you need quality posts, not gif spams you gosh dang spammers


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

sayoko said:


> look at me
> 
> im beautiful x



Im looking. whats your point?


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> View attachment 33638
> Dun tell me wut do.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Why must we fight


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 33640



Ahahahaha im dyiinggggg ;_;


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

geez

im gonna go watch some tv


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

Trundle said:


> can you dumb weeaboos stop spamming in this thread? this isn't some gay basement thread, it's in Brewster's and you need quality posts, not gif spams you gosh dang spammers



Weeaboos wobble but they don't fall down.


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Why must we fight



bcuz we must


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 17, 2014)

All the loners that are not following the topic can post in the new loner thread to talk about their "lonely loser status."
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Their-Loneliness-Here!&p=2570128#post2570128


----------



## Cory (Mar 17, 2014)

Trundle said:


> can you dumb weeaboos stop spamming in this thread? this isn't some gay basement thread, it's in Brewster's and you need quality posts, not gif spams you gosh dang spammers



<3 Trundle


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Weeaboos wobble but they don't fall down.



agreed
i need another picture that other one is getting old
you'll miss me btw


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

sayoko said:


> geez
> 
> im gonna go watch some tv



Same here. My moods been killed


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Weeaboos wobble but they don't fall down.



*And as all those childhood memories. They all crush through my brain. Everything is coming back to me. All of the past. It's in my brain.* What the hell.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 17, 2014)

Lynn, Ty and LittleBeary. 

*<3 <3 <3*


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 17, 2014)

everybody has gone now D;

again, my friends? on here are :
umeko, sej, gingersnap35 {dont talk to her too much but she's cool}, avalon and some more people


----------



## Seastar (Mar 17, 2014)

Silvermist.
We met on another website...


----------



## Cudon (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm my own best friend ;c


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I'm my own best friend ;c



Awwwh ^^ I'll be your friend c:


----------



## Aizu (Mar 17, 2014)

I've done loads of trades, but not like properly talk/be friends with people （ ｉ _ ｉ ）


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I'm my own best friend ;c



I'll be your friend, buddy ol' pal.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2014)

To be honest. Bluebird, Gamzee and Yookey are like the only people that're nice to me. ouo

Rest of ye, I unno :c


----------



## Cudon (Mar 17, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'll be your friend, buddy ol' pal.


Just don't touch my butt.. :u


----------



## Hamusuta (Mar 17, 2014)

Guys


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yami,Effluo,Lynn,Cou,and Benmjy


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Just don't touch my butt.. :u



_I can't make any promises. Just saying._


----------



## Cudon (Mar 17, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> _I can't make any promises. Just saying._


I'll just have to be careful I spose ono


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I'll just have to be careful I spose ono



I'll be gentle, new friend <3


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't really have any best friends on TBT o-oops... ^^"

But I suppose my best friend signed up for TBT last year when everyone was hyped up about the release of New Leaf. So... D-does that count?! Idk. <3 BUT I'm spreading the love anyway.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2014)

You like TF2, You seem cool B)


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 17, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> You like TF2, You seem cool B)



<3 I am very flattered to be called cool, but I honestly don't think I am.  I'm actually pretty bad at TF2, but it's fun nonetheless. -spreads the love- TBT's such a lovely community, we should all be friends. x3


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2014)

Himari said:


> <3 I am very flattered to be called cool, but I honestly don't think I am.  I'm actually pretty bad at TF2, but it's fun nonetheless. -spreads the love- TBT's such a lovely community, we should all be friends. x3


I'm not exactly a top tier pro and I've been playing it since 2007.

Still, We'd get along really well! TF2 fans are always awesome o3o


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 17, 2014)

I have no best friends. Why won't anyone love me? </3
I feel like a sea bass in an ocean of coelacanths


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 17, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> I don't have one :/



I'll be your friend \(^.^)/


----------



## kittylover1379 (Mar 17, 2014)

Reaper-Flower! Me and her hang ALL THE TIME!


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2014)

ransu becuz she's my bff irl


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have any best friends.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

I just realized this thread was about best friends. Haha oopppppppppppppps.


----------



## toastia (Mar 17, 2014)

ButterCookies


----------



## Kammeh (Mar 17, 2014)

All my friends quit... </3


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> I just realized this thread was about best friends. Haha oopppppppppppppps.



You're my best friend, bby <3


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> You're my best friend, bby <3


I feels huppy.


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 17, 2014)

Actually, I forgot to include Yami and Cou, but we don't really ever talk, so I don't have any friends on TBT that I talk to. At all.


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2014)

Pally and reizo!!!


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 17, 2014)

LittleBeary because Feindra


----------



## Syd (Mar 17, 2014)

canadasquare is my high priestess of camofrog church, as am i so we r bffs


----------



## radical6 (Mar 17, 2014)

im closest with puppy and villagedweller 
i talk to them mostly everyday bc theyre cool
there are some other people but theyre losers


----------



## Jawile (Mar 17, 2014)

Littlebeary.

actually maybe a little more than bestfriends


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have any, and I doubt I'll have any because I doubt there's anyone who actually likes me on here.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 17, 2014)

If I were picking someone here on tbt I would pick yami, akise kun (kitsunenikki), and dear yosugay <3


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 17, 2014)

monochrom3 said:


> I don't have any, and I doubt I'll have any because I doubt there's anyone who actually likes me on here.



This. I like you, and you're not forever alone. ^-^

But I think I'm forever alone and I think noone likes me. o-o'


----------



## Mariah (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have friends anywhere, not just TBT.


----------



## chillv (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't think I have any freinds here. I don't have many in real life.

So far, I have only made enemies online (but none of them are here though)

In all honesty, I am not the type of person you can easily befreind. Simply rubbing me the wrong way or displaying behavior I don't like early after an acquaintance can easily jeopardize my relationship with at person. Also, I am really strict when it comes to real RELATIONSHIPS!


----------



## Cou (Mar 17, 2014)

Harime, I think she's my soulmate, even though it's a best friends.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 18, 2014)

I proudly have dreamysnowx and prayingmantis10 =D both of them helps me alot! And sure there is more of you that had also been good to me xD (looking at you Mystia =D)


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

There's so many people I love here ;-; I'd never be able to choose.


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2014)

Flop said:


> There's so many people I love here ;-; I'd never be able to choose.



Don't kid urself u hav no friends


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Don't kid urself u hav no friends



Oh, I forgot about Jake.  Jake would probably have to be my bff.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 18, 2014)

plot twist: i'm flop's friend


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2014)

Javocado said:


> plot twist: i'm flop's friend



plot twist: u r actually flop


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Jake. said:


> plot twist: u r actually flop



plot twist:  IP check it, bro.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 18, 2014)

Jake. said:


> plot twist: u r actually flop



flopception


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 18, 2014)

>~<; I can't really pick just one but it's out of KitsuneNikki, Music_123 and Awesomeperson1 <3


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 18, 2014)

Jake's just mad at everyone cause I stole his man.


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Jake's just mad at everyone cause I stole his man.



Jake's just mad because he's an angry little elf.


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Jake's just mad at everyone cause I stole his man.






Flop said:


> Jake's just mad because he's an angry little elf.


angry coz u r ugly


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 18, 2014)

Jake. said:


>



Damnit, Jake. Stop being international supermodel and be my bff </3


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 18, 2014)

Ah, I have so much I consider best friends here  I love everyone <333

Can't really list anyone bc there's so much o: <3333

But my first best friend here was sn0wxyuki and still is! <3


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 18, 2014)

I've been talking to Fawful and Joon quite often lately
even if we aren't best friends they're still people I can call
my friends here. <3

also this image is the perfect representation
of me trying to make a friend or me trying to get close to someone


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 18, 2014)

tsundere said:


> im closest with puppy and villagedweller
> i talk to them mostly everyday bc theyre cool
> *there are some other people*



!!! 



> but *theyre losers*



OTL

River, Jennifer, Thunder, Kayla and a few other people I'm too tired to remember.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 18, 2014)

Jake. said:


> angry coz u r ugly



Control your emotions jakey


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 18, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> I've been talking to Fawful and Joon quite often lately
> even if we aren't best friends they're still people I can call
> my friends here. <3
> 
> ...



I cant stop laughing! Hahahaha made my morning that gif has xD


----------



## Amyy (Mar 18, 2014)

rubyyy 

asdfghjkl come back


----------



## jakuzure (Mar 18, 2014)

I would post my best friend on TBT here.

If I had one.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 18, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I proudly have dreamysnowx and prayingmantis10 =D both of them helps me alot! And sure there is more of you that had also been good to me xD (looking at you Mystia =D)


You too bud <33


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 18, 2014)

Do I? o:
man I just noticed.. do I have a bestie?? ;O;
gosh.. *goes to the loner thread*


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 18, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Do I? o:
> man I just noticed.. do I have a bestie?? ;O;
> gosh.. *goes to the loner thread*



You don't have to cause I will be your friend =D


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 18, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> You don't have to cause I will be your friend =D



my.. my friend? amigo? ami? ♥//A//♥


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Do I? o:
> man I just noticed.. do I have a bestie?? ;O;
> gosh.. *goes to the loner thread*


If you draw me stuff I'll be yo bestest friend ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



dr_shrunk said:


> I've been talking to Fawful and Joon quite often lately
> even if we aren't best friends they're still people I can call
> my friends here. <3
> 
> ...



But... I tried to approach you ;c


----------



## reyy (Mar 18, 2014)

no1


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 18, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> If you draw me stuff I'll be yo bestest friend ;3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



**** I never added you to skype did I ever get you skype
I'll have to check D:


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> **** I never added you to skype did I ever get you skype
> I'll have to check D:



</33


----------



## shananza (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't have one... I hardly go on this forum since i'm doing college stuff more frequently to get into university.


----------



## orangepeanut (Mar 18, 2014)

I am most pally with Pally


----------



## analytic (Mar 18, 2014)

probably feminist or gorebat


----------



## SockHead (Mar 19, 2014)

reading through this thread was a mistake

trevor and jake r my boiz


----------



## Princess (Mar 19, 2014)

orangepeanut said:


> I am most pally with Pally



dis make my heart smile c:
You are my favourite pokemon.

Also Lauren, Mean-o & Jake bby

there's also other qts out there but they know who they are
[small][small]looking str8 at u olive, zara, rob ♥♥♥[/small][/small]


----------



## emre3 (Mar 21, 2014)

I love everyone here but there isn't really anyone that I talk to regularly or something like that.


----------



## Potato Freak (Apr 1, 2014)

I have Rishika she has probably gotta go to number 1 because she's kind shes sweet and SUPER AMAZEBALLS LIEK SRS, SHE HAS DONE SO MANY GOOD STUFF TO ME *U* Thank you sooo much! <3 ~Tan-Ya XDD


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 1, 2014)

I dun have won


----------



## SockHead (Apr 1, 2014)

JAKE AND TREVOR!!

oh i already posted this LOL


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 1, 2014)

Lmao! ^
mayybee pocki c:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 1, 2014)

pallycake because she gives me all the attenshun


----------



## Kildor (Apr 1, 2014)

Not really bestfriend,but dreamysnowx is a good friend :v

Also, *Thunder* might not know this but...we are secretly best friends.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

I am a complete loner, I thought I made a bestie a few days ago, but he probably thought I was clingy bcuz he aint showin' up..


----------



## Cudon (Apr 1, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I am a complete loner, I thought I made a bestie a few days ago, but he probably thought I was clingy bcuz he aint showin' up..


I always feel like I'm acting too clingy when I get actual friends aswell uwu


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I always feel like I'm acting too clingy when I get actual friends aswell uwu



I know, right? vov


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2014)

Let's all be friends and play "Who snuck into their parents closet?"

It'll be alot of fun.


----------



## Hot (Apr 1, 2014)

How am I supposed to have a best friend if I don't even have a friend?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cold said:


> How am I supposed to have a best friend if I don't even have a friend?



aww I'm honestly touched..♥
*huggy*


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 1, 2014)

Someone be my friend plz


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 1, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Someone be my friend plz



I (Zoey) will.


----------



## mob (Apr 1, 2014)

HYOGO MAYBE..


----------



## FlitterTatted (Apr 1, 2014)

I have no one. I am the lone member. 
*Slips on sunglasses, crying beneath them*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

gamzee said:


> HYOGO MAYBE..



whatever you meant by that, Hyogo is awesome

- - - Post Merge - - -



FlitterTatted said:


> I have no one. I am the lone member.
> *Slips on sunglasses, crying beneath them*



we should make a TFA club
(together forever alone)


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 1, 2014)

FlitterTatted said:


> I have no one. I am the lone member.
> *Slips on sunglasses, crying beneath them*



I'll be your friend!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> I (Zoey) will.



Aw thanyuhh


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> whatever you meant by that, Hyogo is awesome


She really means it, Gamzee's like my best buddy on here.

And no, Not because I've commissioned her a thousand times.


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

Who is my best friend? I don't think i got one! iv always been alone


----------



## FlitterTatted (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a plan! Everyone, Everyone.. Listen up!

Alright, how's this. 
Anyone who wants to be friends with another member, go right now and send them a PM with all your favorite interests. 
If it sparks a conversation, BAM INSTINT BESTIES 5EVER!~


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 1, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Who is my best friend? I don't think i got one! iv always been alone



I'll fill that void of lonelyness in your heart and be your friend :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> I'll fill that void of lonelyness in your heart and be your friend :3



Thank you


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> She really means it, Gamzee's like my best buddy on here.
> 
> And no, Not because I've commissioned her a thousand times.



sorrehh~~
I bet I'm not even considered a friend xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



FlitterTatted said:


> I have a plan! Everyone, Everyone.. Listen up!
> 
> Alright, how's this.
> Anyone who wants to be friends with another member, go right now and send them a PM with all your favorite interests.
> If it sparks a conversation, BAM INSTINT BESTIES 5EVER!~



nitmmm~~~


----------



## Cory (Apr 1, 2014)

This is gonna be a long list.

Trundle
Ashtot
Oath
Tinaa
RobRob
Jubs
Jer
Kaiaa
Gallows
Thunder
Kayla
Probably more that I forgot.


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 1, 2014)

Aww am so heppeh! I have 2 new fwendz :3
Who wants to be my friend?! 
or not...thats ok too.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cory said:


> This is gonna be a long list.
> 
> Trundle
> Ashtot
> ...



even though I dun know you, for some reason I was looking for my name on the list xDDD


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2014)

I've done that too many times to count :c


----------



## ransu (Apr 1, 2014)

yosugay ~

shes the perfect waifu and shes sweet not salty just how i like it <3


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 1, 2014)

dweebs
-lilbeary
-jawile
-typhoonmore

cool people
-lynn105
-blurose
-me


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2014)

You forgot to list Genji, Genji's your best friend.


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

Anyone else wanna be BFF with me?


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 1, 2014)

Ami-chan said:


> i like to think of some people as best friends but I dont think i am for them :<



^Pretty much this, aha. 

I sometimes imagine playing fire emblem with Thunder though... does that count?


----------



## leenaby (Apr 1, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Who wants to be my friend?!
> or not...thats ok too.



I would! If you want a new friend and let me be. Love meeting new people!



Dinomates said:


> I always feel like I'm acting too clingy when I get actual friends aswell uwu



I feel your pain. I think I'm like this because I was getting along with this person once when I met them and talk about stuff and then they're like, "NOPE" a few days later when we talked so I just don't really talk to them anymore. But totally understand where you're coming from. 



Nkosazana said:


> Someone be my friend plz



I will! If you let me.....I'd like to get to know new people too! Just please don't judge me. ^^



FlitterTatted said:


> I have no one. I am the lone member.
> *Slips on sunglasses, crying beneath them*



N'awww... :c I'm sure people like you too! But I can relate, so I hear you. 



FlitterTatted said:


> I have a plan! Everyone, Everyone.. Listen up!
> 
> Alright, how's this.
> Anyone who wants to be friends with another member, go right now and send them a PM with all your favorite interests.
> If it sparks a conversation, BAM INSTINT BESTIES 5EVER!~



I used to do that at another forums and that is how I actually got friends. I think it was back when my social anxiety wasn't so high and I felt people were more silly dorks (which I'm comfortable with) and we had alot in common in terms of interest so that was nice.  I would do so here but I feel like people would think I'm too forward and such when I'm not nor trying to be. But yeah, I do that if I feel comfortable enough to approach the person.

As for me, I don't since I'm kind of new. I mean I'm not really that new here but still new since I joined like a few days ago. However, I did meet a few people that I'd like to be friends with. That, or I've seen people around here that I'd like to talk to but my social anxiety just takes over especially when I feel like I want to PM or VM them questions about New Leaf and such.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 or LittleBeary. Can't tell.


----------



## toastia (Apr 1, 2014)

i need a bestie


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't know, but BellBringerGreen is a good friend. If you want to be my bestie, shoot me a PM.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 1, 2014)

ransu said:


> yosugay ~
> 
> shes the perfect waifu and shes sweet not salty just how i like it <3



aw baby i love you ima kiss you okay -kisses screen-


----------



## Kit (Apr 1, 2014)

No one.
I work alone.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmmmm this is a difficult question


----------



## Thunder (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, shucks I like all of you guys. But I guess the IRC chatters and the folks I terrorize in the mod counting game are the people I talk to the most.



kildor22 said:


> Not really bestfriend,but dreamysnowx is a good friend :v
> 
> Also, *Thunder* might not know this but...we are secretly best friends.



Shoot, I wish you guys would let me in on these secrets sometimes.



Lurrdoc said:


> ^Pretty much this, aha.
> 
> I sometimes imagine playing fire emblem with Thunder though... does that count?



I'll bring the snacks.



Kaiaa said:


> Hmmmm this is a difficult question



Think hard, Kiaa.


----------



## Minties (Apr 1, 2014)

I am Thunder's best friend.

Everyone on IRC is my best friend.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 1, 2014)

idk


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 1, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Think hard, Kiaa.



That cut me real deep, Thunder, but it's okay. I know how hard you try to be my friend and I appreciate it. For future reference though, my name is Kaiaa. 3 A's.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 1, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> That cut me real deep, Thunder, but it's okay. I know how hard you try to be my friend and I appreciate it. For future reference though, my name is Kaiaa. 3 A's.



Oh, I'll try to remember that, Kiaaa.


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 2, 2014)

Jake. because he's the only person I really talk to every night who is actually nice to me.

Also some of the people in IRC even if they don't enjoy my presence. Haha.


----------



## ransu (Apr 2, 2014)

yosugay said:


> aw baby i love you ima kiss you okay -kisses screen-


----------



## yosugay (Apr 2, 2014)

ransu said:


>



aw dat gif is so cute


----------



## Cou (Apr 2, 2014)

Tiny is my bff on here and pretty much my soulmate I think she's my twin I don't know but where is she I miss her so much 

Sometimes Thunder but he's more like that bro you just wanna get rid of but at the same time you wanna keep talking to? Idk. I love Lynn so much <3 Definitely one of the bestest friends on here. JaeJae as well and Yami. Pretty much the lots in the counting thread. Tom is cool too. <3 and Yuki/RedTropicalFish <3333 favorite of favorite of favorite. BFF on here and ac and stuff


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 2, 2014)

VividVero ^^


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Apr 2, 2014)

haha MYSELF!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 2, 2014)

I am still the best of friends with Gamzee and Bluebird, even though I am still shady as said by #pallycakes2k14


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2014)

Bestfriend? Myself lol
loner here


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Bestfriend? Myself lol
> loner here



Hey can we be friends?

I think me and Jun are good friends now


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 2, 2014)

The only person on my friends list is snowyuxi and my little brother lol

Overall im not sure. Part of the loner corner


----------



## sej (Apr 2, 2014)

My best friend*S* are Ami-chan and PockiPops, I do have other friends of course. But they are my besties <3


----------



## matt (Apr 2, 2014)

Jasonburrows


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Is it safe to say me and Jun?


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 4, 2014)

I guess me and purpl


----------



## Sloom (Apr 4, 2014)

Myself because she gives me free stuff c:


----------



## mariop476 (Apr 4, 2014)

No one. :/


----------



## Goth (Apr 4, 2014)

probably Finnian because we gift each other random gifts and we talk regularly


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

My cells, because they help me stay alive for nothing in return

- - - Post Merge - - -



ForgottenT said:


> VividVero ^^



Cute.. ;w;


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr (Apr 4, 2014)

Nobody because I have no friends


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 5, 2014)

commented here already, but I have a long list of amazing best friends here. >.> Too much to name. o: <3


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 5, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> My cells, because they help me stay alive for nothing in return
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




You're one of my best friends on here too now ^^


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

@dreamysnowx [5sos buddy :}}]
@jun
@mayoravalon

there are more to list but these are just main?


----------



## Alice (Apr 5, 2014)

I haven't been around long enough to make friends. I may be too abrasive, anyhow.


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2014)

*Prof Gallows* or *Justin*


----------



## meringue (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't have one *tear runs down cheek as sad music plays*


----------



## sej (Apr 6, 2014)

Be mine!


----------



## Alice (Apr 6, 2014)

Sej said:


> Be mine!



O-okay.


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 6, 2014)

Still no-one, sad times eh


----------



## cIementine (Apr 6, 2014)

*Pudgybird, Sayoko, and dreamysnowx c: 

Also a fabulous shout out to the lovely Sej, amazing Umeko, Miss fun-time Shiro, Giddy Gizmodo, and my buddy Jellybeans.*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 6, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Still no-one, sad times eh



"Remember, bad times are just times that are bad."


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 6, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> "Remember, bad times are just times that are bad."



Ty Katrina

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> *Pudgybird, Umeko, and dreamysnowx c:
> 
> Also a fabulous shout out to the lovely Sej, Miss fun-time Shiro, Giddy Gizmodo, and my buddy Jellybeans.*



Woop


----------



## cIementine (Apr 6, 2014)

*I almost forgot my boyfriend fireninja1 and the amazing Karen o:*


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Pudgybird, Umeko, and dreamysnowx c:
> 
> Also a fabulous shout out to the lovely Sej, Miss fun-time Shiro, Giddy Gizmodo, and my buddy Jellybeans.*


w0t about me you meanie >:{


----------



## cIementine (Apr 6, 2014)

sayoko said:


> w0t about me you meanie >:{



*I'm literally being serious, I was meant to type sayoko but typed Umeko o: 

However I still like Umeko <3*


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 6, 2014)

Someone be my best friend.

Anyone?

Its ok, im not sad

(goes to a corner of my house, filled with tears and pictures of crying kittens)



In all seriousness, im not really sure.


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 6, 2014)

* I'm EVERYBODYS Best friend -u-*


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

BubbleRadius said:


> * I'm EVERYBODYS Best friend -u-*



*Yay!*


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 6, 2014)

ph gosh

roughinthediamond but I met her like a year ago on da so idk if that counts

this one other person whose username I cant remember bc I talk to them on skype. lucy.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I'm literally being serious, I was meant to type sayoko but typed Umeko o:
> 
> However I still like Umeko <3*



I WUB U 2 GAIS.


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 6, 2014)

Shoutout to the following people:
Gizmodo, for being really funny and smart
sakoyako for those 400 tbt bells you game me thanks uwu
Stormblader, for being super funny on april fools
Yui z, who is also really funny but also really nice
And, the many people who let me drop katie off/sell turnips/get signatures.



Thanks to all of the above!


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

Kim Jong Un said:


> Stormblader, for being super funny on april fools


*Thank you very much I try my best to be funny! but there is one problemo... I am Vaati!*


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

Kim Jong Un said:


> sakoyako for those 400 tbt bells you game me thanks uwu



thanks friend but you spelt my username wrong


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 6, 2014)

sayoko said:


> thanks friend but you spelt my username wrong



sorry, i swore your name was spelt differently.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 6, 2014)

Kim Jong Un said:


> Someone be my best friend.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> ...


I love yo siggy.. Let's be friends c:


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

Kim Jong Un said:


> Someone be my best friend.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> ...



*Ill be your friend!*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

MASUTA SWORD KIILLLL


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

Jun said:


> MASUTA SWORD KIILLLL


*Why are you always trying to kill me?! I'm on break.*


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 6, 2014)

Kim Jong Un said:


> Shoutout to the following people:
> *Gizmodo, for being really funny and smart*
> sakoyako for those 400 tbt bells you game me thanks uwu
> Stormblader, for being super funny on april fools
> ...



Ty very much )


----------



## PrincessCarli (Apr 6, 2014)

MiloticTrainer8 -- because he's my boyfriend <3


----------



## MiloticTrainer8 (Apr 6, 2014)

PrincessCarli -- because she's my girlfriend.


----------



## rad_baby (Apr 7, 2014)

user baby <3

c:


----------



## Zedark (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't really know anybody yet...but i'll be back with 100,000,000 best friends!!! muahahahahahaha


----------



## Crazy (Apr 7, 2014)

Well not just from these forums but I've known him for a while... He's Kanapachi here...

EDIT: ow8, Nightcrawler made an account here too. xD Known him longer than Kanapachi ;; but ye, they're both damn good friends of mine. x3


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

Kim Jong Un said:


> Shoutout to the following people:
> Gizmodo, for being really funny and smart
> sakoyako for those 400 tbt bells you game me thanks uwu
> Stormblader, for being super funny on april fools
> ...



I... get a shout out? 

<3 Today is officially a good day. I love shout outs


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't know really.  Everyone here is so nice I just can't choose!
But me and Kuma have talked a lot, and she seems to understand me, so she's somewhere on my bestie list. c:
#icantchoosebaes
I'm looking and I have no one though... :'c


----------

